

SpaceX Press Conference Live Stream [1PM EDT April 25] - cryptoz
http://www.nbcnews.com/science/space/watch-live-elon-musk-makes-spacex-announcement-n89716

======
cryptoz
"[The data] shows deployment of the legs...we also have a video feed, although
the link was very weak. We're trying to clean it up [on the SpaceX side] and
then we'll post it on our website, [we'll try to crowdsource the cleaning of
the video]"

...

"I'm optimistic that we'll be able to land the first stage back at Cape
Canaveral by the end of the year....[aiming to relaunch it by next year]"

~~~
cvbncvbncgbc
I missed it; was the first stage found and recovered, even in pieces?

~~~
sobes
"The recovery operations were challenging," Musk told reporters from
Washington, D.C.. The seas were heavy, he said, so the recovery team suspects
the stage was destroyed. They were, however, able to find pieces that join the
first and second stage.

If they were able to recover the stage from the ocean, it would probably take
about a couple months to refurbish it for flight, Musk said.

Source: [http://www.businessinsider.com/elon-musk-will-make-an-
import...](http://www.businessinsider.com/elon-musk-will-make-an-important-
spacex-announcement-at-1-pm-edt-2014-4#ixzz2zvD4cOc6)

------
nostromo
Musk is so fascinating. He's probably the entrepreneur of our time. Yet he
seems so soft-spoken and almost timid in public. It's quite contrary to the
charismatic leader stereotype we're all familiar with.

